# Is it me or this guy got some CASH!!!!!



## subwoofery (Nov 9, 2008)

When money is no object, you let this guy build your home theater | Digital Trends

That's some crazy ****  

Kelvin


----------



## BowDown (Sep 24, 2009)

Gotta run a air conditioner year round to keep up with all those tube amps!


----------



## BlueAc (May 19, 2007)

Might sound nice but it looks like sh!t... IMHO


----------



## cAsE sEnSiTiVe (Jun 24, 2008)

The signal must travel telepathically...

I don't see any cabling.


----------



## cjazzy4 (Mar 29, 2012)

I think this guy gotta whole lotta extra cash......Awesome set up


----------



## fast4door (Aug 2, 2012)

AWESOME!!! But it does not look like he shares with too many of his friends with only 1 small couch.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

If money is REALLY no object, have these guys do your HT

California Audio Technology


----------



## ZAKOH (Nov 26, 2010)

subwoofery said:


> When money is no object, you let this guy build your home theater | Digital Trends



Respect.

I bet this is far better investment (per dollar) than say buying a Bugatti Veyron or Ferrari F40, both of which either end up collecting dust in a garage or in a junk yard.


----------



## Ultimateherts (Nov 13, 2006)

He must not have any children!!!


----------



## SkizeR (Apr 19, 2011)

Ultimateherts said:


> He must not have any children!!!


thats why i will never have children :laugh:


----------

